# My new best friend



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I got this new guy for FREE!
4yr old 16+hands registered Appy.
I just love him!
We are still getting to know each other and going through a lot of ground work.
He is ride able and from what I hear was started at two yrs of age with riding. (He just spooks off of everything, its a downer but we are working on it)


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow nice Freebie!!:lol: Looks like a nice fellow,he'll warm up & you'll be riding him in no time Then of course we'll want more pictures


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sunscreen that lil' pinky nose of his! He's gorgeous. we'll love hearing how it's going. and his name?


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes sunscreen is going to be a must for this guy. His registered name is "Sunbeach Somewhere".....lol!

I just Call him Charley sticking with the short name the previous owner gave him.
I do ride ride him but its with another rider for now at all times because he spooks off everything. Ty ty ty I am so happy w/him!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's one when I put the saddle on him for the first time. (And my son)
I didnt know exactly what his experience level was so I was treating him as an untrained horse. We did some ground work that day..


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

My husband trotting him for the first time....lol!!! 

"I think he was a little nervous but he wouldn't admit it"

I havent even done the trot or canter with him yet.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy, welcome to the forum!! :smile:


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

He's lovely! can't wait to hear how you two get on


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I love him! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is very pretty. I love his head.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Love, love love him!!!! And for free???!!!


----------



## EquiiEquestrian (Nov 18, 2012)

Awh wow! He's really cute!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> Love, love love him!!!! And for free???!!!


Yes  I scored BIG TIME!
He's to much horse for my neice and not knowing if he was ever ridden before..
Rumor has it he was trained at two - put out to pasture w/cows at three - now he is w/me at four.

I have to go down and work with him today and spend some time with him.
I board him at her house which is right down my driveway.
Ive had Arabs prior and had to get rid of them partially due to an accident and going back to collage.
I hated having to get rid of my horses, so now this opens my heart back up having Charely 
I am soooooo lucky to have ran across this deal.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Very cute, but good luck keeping him clean


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> Very cute, but good luck keeping him clean


Oh boy! I can sympathize here! Yours has pink skin, it will be even worse. He is a good looking boy! Congrats!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Amazing !


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> Very cute, but good luck keeping him clean


aahh yes that will be a fun job! girl at my barn had a gray horse one day as she was grooming him and all his muddy-ness she sighs in frustration and declares " I'm never getting a gray horse again!"


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I used to have a mostly white pony, (A farm pony of course, so I didn't give a hoot whether it was clean or not) and fresh black mud on the legs looked cool....


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh yes, keeping him clean.....(NOT):lol::lol:

Speaking of he needs his horsy shower before we take a trip to the riding instructor for lessons.


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Wow he is gorgeous!!! Talk about a white stallion! Man is he white!


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you, yes he is white..I had at one point told myself that I would never own a white horse. (because of upkeep) look at me now lol.
He is gorgeous when he is out in the pasture all proud of himself and strutting.


----------

